# Hiring a website designer...how would I add things later?



## Panda Ayes (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm considering hiring a web designer but a bit confused about the process.

Once the designer has finished making the website, do I need the program he/she used to make it?

And how would I go about adding things in later e.g. text, pictures etc.? Can I do this myself or would I need the designer to do it?

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Flagrant-T (Nov 11, 2009)

I think the answer is "it depends", but must likely you will be able to change stuff on your own latter.

Ask these questions to the designer. If they are using something like WordPress to create your website, it is really easy to add pictures and change text. All you need is the password to get into the administration section.

That's what I did. I hired a designer to create the look and layout, and I can go in and update pictures and text.

Good luck!
Nick


----------



## Panda Ayes (Jun 13, 2012)

Flagrant-T said:


> I think the answer is "it depends", but must likely you will be able to change stuff on your own latter.
> 
> Ask these questions to the designer. If they are using something like WordPress to create your website, it is really easy to add pictures and change text. All you need is the password to get into the administration section.
> 
> ...



Hi Nick,

Thanks for replying!

Oh I think I get it now..aha.

So they make the code but then I write/add things between the code like tumblr?

When you add your pictures is it all coded or simple user iterface to use so you can add stuff?

Sorry it's just I have no idea to make websites so I think I would find it difficult in adding things or even using the site.


----------



## musicthreads (Feb 3, 2012)

Well there are many ways to go about building a website and one way is by using CMS's which stands for content management systems. This allows the developer to design a website and also gives the owner a dashboard where they can add items, announce sales, etc. One well known CMS that I've build websites for people with is BigCartel. Low monthly fee and doesn't take a percent of sales; check it out!


----------



## Panda Ayes (Jun 13, 2012)

musicthreads said:


> Well there are many ways to go about building a website and one way is by using CMS's which stands for content management systems. This allows the developer to design a website and also gives the owner a dashboard where they can add items, announce sales, etc. One well known CMS that I've build websites for people with is BigCartel. Low monthly fee and doesn't take a percent of sales; check it out!


Hi thanks for replying!

Oh I see...I didn't know the CMS provides a dash board! Now that makes sense to me.

Thank you


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

If you have no experience with HTML5 get a CMS content managed system like World press or the multitude of CMS web site providers who offer design and support. Dont go bespoke but rather use trusted and tested platforms. You dont want be charge a fortune for small changes.

Modular CMS systems are better. You add the modules as you grow and as you get more confident. Dont get the whole kit and kaboodle right out as you will need time for the content and images. 

Make sure the platform is HTML5 and mobile friendly.


----------



## Panda Ayes (Jun 13, 2012)

Mabuzi said:


> If you have no experience with HTML5 get a CMS content managed system like World press or the multitude of CMS web site providers who offer design and support. Dont go bespoke but rather use trusted and tested platforms. You dont want be charge a fortune for small changes.
> 
> Modular CMS systems are better. You add the modules as you grow and as you get more confident. Dont get the whole kit and kaboodle right out as you will need time for the content and images.
> 
> Make sure the platform is HTML5 and mobile friendly.



I guess i'll have to do more research into using Word press & see how it goes.

Thanks for you advice!


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Panda Ayes said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm considering hiring a web designer but a bit confused about the process.
> 
> ...


The way to hire a designer or developer is pretty difficult. Its difficult to decide what you need in your site. So first of all you should have to think all about your requirement and modules what you want in your site like, registration, shopping cart, online chat, online customization, contact form etc.
After that tell him/her about your requirement and ask for quote for such kind of site id the deal will be done then first approve design of the site and tell him/her to make design what you want in.


----------



## function (Sep 24, 2012)

I wouldn't edit any codes that a web developer did for you. One small mistake could create a huge amounts of problems. A misplaced bracket or semi-colon in hundreds of line of coding could result in a page or the entire website to be offline. 

A professional web developer shouldn't be using any type of plug-in or template (I even think using Dreamweaver and programs like that should only be for intermediate designers and only should be for personal use IMO).

Basic HTML is simple so if you were to change a basic HTML IMG tag it would look like this:

```
<IMG SRC="mysite.com/myimage.png">
```
and can easily be changed to 

```
<IMG SRC="mysite.com/myotherimage.png">
```
However, putting 20 of these image tags would be impractical for any good web developer. I would be storing them into a file or database and the code would look like the following:


```
<?
 $server = mysql_query("SELECT * FROM pictures");
 while($results = mysql_fetch_array($server)) {
  echo '<IMG SRC="'.$results['location'].'" class="images">';
 }
?>
```
which is just the simplified version of what it would actually look like (buried in hundreds of lines of codes).

If you are going to hire a REAL PROFESSIONAL web developer then have him/her include a basic admin function. By this i mean a way for you to edit the necessities that need to be changed on a regular basis (images, prices, etc.) and if he\she knows what they are doing it wouldn't take much longer than the original project and yes you may have to pay a few hundred extra but it would save you from messing up your site or calling a web developer to edit little details that should be done by yourself.


----------



## PrintPhase (Sep 7, 2012)

What does your business do? DecoNetwork is a great solution for any business that does sublimation, screen, wide format, or digital printing. They provide you with a management system to use for your website and has many applications within it to make your website complete. 

Print Phase.com


----------



## ossumclothing (Mar 15, 2011)

your website designer will give you an SOP how to use your brand new webs, they will happy to support your webs.


----------

